# Can I play Crysis



## kakarot15 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm buying an Alienware gaming laptop next week and I was wondering which one to buy.

I was going to buy an M15x but the price went up for what I wanted, I then looked at the M17x(yes I know that even more expensive but for what I chose, it was a little cheaper)

*M15x - *
*PROCESSOR* - Intel® Core™ i7 Processor 620M(2.66GHz,4MB cache)
*GRAPHICS CARD* - 1.5GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 460M
*MEMORY* - 6144MB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [1x2048 + 1x4096] 
*HARD DRIVE* - 250GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive 
　
*M17x - *
*PROCESSOR* - Intel® Core™ i7 740QM (1.73 Ghz, 6MB, 4C) 
*GRAPHICS CARD* - Single 1GB ATI® Mobility Radeon™ HD 5870
*MEMORY* - 4096MB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [2x2048]
*HARD DRIVE* - 160GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive

Will they play Crysis, and at what setting, if they both play Crysis at a good setting(medium or higher) then I'll go for the M17x, if that sucks with these specs, the I'll go for the M15x, becuase I know that can play Crysis at high, well thats what I've been told


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Technically yes, both can play Crysis at decent settings.

Here's the thing though, laptops are not meant for gaming. Yes they will label one as such and market it to you that way, but they are far from ideal. The battery life will suck when you're gaming, meaning you're going to need to be at an outlet anyway unless you're playing a 45 minute session and calling it quits (what gamer does that?). The heat output will be high -- so much for putting it on your lap.

If you want a true gaming system, you're better off _building_a desktop. If you need a PC to take to class with you or something, build the desktop and purchase a netbook or a cheap laptop.


----------



## kakarot15 (Jan 22, 2011)

I would buy a desktop, but I have no room, and I mean none.

So a laptop is really the only choice for me :/


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

hhnq04 is correct. The amount of heat those 2 laptops put out during gaming is incredible. IMO also shortens the life span on the laptop as well. 

If you can, game on a desktop. If you do stay with the above...I would chose the M17x just because the ATI chip runs a little cooler. I would also recommend purchasing a laptop cooler as well.


----------



## kakarot15 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll buy the M17x then, and a laptop cooler.

Thanks for the help, one quick question, what setting will I be able to play at??


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

With those specs...I would say it would be high settings.


----------



## kakarot15 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I would probably get a second opinion from an actual alienware owner before buying. I haven't once heard from an alienware owner that actually liked their computer they bought.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Amen to that! Alienware is known for overhyping and underperforming.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Amen to that! Alienware is known for overhyping and underperforming.


Don't forget overcharging


----------

